# 7 months and 83 pounds!



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

He is huge!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Seems to be larger than the breed standard which is max 40kg.....assuming he will grow more.

Looks cool though..I'd like a big one.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow that is big..lol. what a handsome boy


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, big boy!!!


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

gsdemack said:


> Seems to be larger than the breed standard which is max 40kg.....assuming he will grow more.
> 
> Looks cool though..*I'd like a big one.*



thats what she said.







had to do it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when???



gsdemack said:


> Seems to be larger than the breed standard which is max 40kg.....assuming he will grow more.
> 
> Looks cool though..I'd like a big one.





Catterman said:


> thats what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

^ Lulz once again.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay, lucky you!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Catterman said:


> thats what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!

OP, good looking dog!


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Catterman said:


> thats what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## aje&cme2013 (Sep 12, 2013)

What do y'all feed him?


----------

